# Can not reply to YouTube comments.



## DBR70 (Sep 7, 2014)

For some reason I can’t reply to YouTube comments. When I press that simple thing with the 3 things on the right hand of the comment, it’ll just give me the option to report. None of the other icons do anything.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Replying to a YouTube comment is not done through the vertical three-dot menu icon. Right below the reply text is a REPLY button that you can press and use to reply to the user.

Do note that you need to be signed in to YouTube to reply.


----------



## DBR70 (Sep 7, 2014)

I’m always signed in. I just use my iPad, since that’s all I have now. It works NOW. The button was not ther before. Must’ve been a glitch.


----------

